# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в MySQL

## olejah

*24 августа, 2010*

*Программа:* MySQL версии до 5.1.49 

*Опасность:* *Низкая* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности и вызвать отказ в обслуживании.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке DDL запросов после изменения настроек для "innodb_file_per_table" и "innodb_file_format". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке JOIN запросов, содержащих уникальную колонку "SET". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке NULL аргументов, передаваемых "IN()" или "CASE". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некоторых аргументов, передаваемых "BINLOG". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке "TEMPORARY" InnoDB таблиц, содержащих колонки с нулевым байтом. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

6. Уязвимость существует из-аз ошибки во время осуществления альтернативного обращения к двум индексам в таблице через интерфейс "HANDLER". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке запросов "EXPLAIN". Удаленный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке "LOAD DATA INFILE" запросов, что может привести к возврату "OK" пакета при возникновении ошибки. 

*URL производителя:* www.mysql.com/

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 5.1.49 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## redzon

А хостинг можно взломать с помощью этой уязвимости?

----------

